# C2 Models from Minichamps



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

German model manufacturer Minichamps is rounding out their classic Audi lineup with one of the most known shapes of the modern Audi era. The Audi 100 (aka 5000 during certain years in America) was featured in the company's newsletter this month. Since Minichamps is an OEM supplier to the Audi Collection, don't be surprised to see these offered in Audi Collection stores at venues like the Audi Forum Ingolstadt.
More here....
http://www.minichamps.de


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: C2 Models from Minichamps ([email protected])*

I might have to get one of those.
Steve


----------

